# Roger Young (Starship Troopers) FX pics anyone?



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi fellows,

one of my next projects is iFactory`s ROGER YOUNG from Starship Troopers. I have a lot of refernce pics of the studio model meanwhile, but I`m in need of good FX-shots from the movie to figure out where all those tiny windows has to be simulated with paint. The www seems to carry not to many of such pics - so can someone help me out here, please?

Thanks in advance and greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! 

Please show us pics--if you can-- of your progress! I love that movie but so far have been unable to find an affordable model of the _Roger Young_ or other ships.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Hey Marco,

I have some screen caps I got from a website which seems to be no more. I also have some other images that might be useful. Drop me an e-mail so we can figure out the best way to get this stuff over to you.

John O.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...but so far have been unable to find an affordable model of the _Roger Young_ or other ships.


Depends on what you mean_ affordable_. If you truly love a subject, can you _afford_ to pass it up? Look at the other things in your life you drop 150 bucks on. Consider the work someone else has put into making your having a copy of the kit _even a possibility!!!_ Also, add that the Ifactory kit is made from the masters of small studio miniature! IMHO, totally affordable. 

Here's some of what I did:









John O


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John O said:


> Depends on what you mean_ affordable_. If you truly love a subject, can you _afford_ to pass it up? Look at the other things in your life you drop 150 bucks on. Consider the work someone else has put into making your having a copy of the kit _even a possibility!!!_ Also, add that the Ifactory kit is made from the masters of small studio miniature! IMHO, totally affordable.


Wow! :thumbsup: Really neat! I'll have to look that model up!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Go to Federation Models, look under Model Kits, then Misc. Models. Third kit down is the RY.

John O.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's one schweeeeeet kit!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Tracy also had a TAC fighter many moons ago and I missed out on it. :drunk:

If you've ever wanted a Roger Young ...let me just say, opportunity is not a lengthy visitor, especially where garage kits are concerned. Tracy was out of stock on those kits for a very long time and well, there it is.:roll:

Another Starship Troopers resin kit I like quite a lot is the MiM Athena. Vince Hoffman has A REVIEW and a very nice BUILD UP of the kit on Starship Modeler. I'm still working on my copy.

John O.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> one of my next projects is iFactory`s ROGER YOUNG from Starship Troopers. I have a lot of refernce pics of the studio model meanwhile, but I`m in need of good FX-shots from the movie to figure out where all those tiny windows has to be simulated with paint. The www seems to carry not to many of such pics - so can someone help me out here, please?


I've seen the Roger Young in person, it at least was on display in the Sony Pictures building. I have a decent visual memory, (sorry, couldn't take pictures) PM me if you have any questions. I also saw the landing boats, though they seemed to be in a bit of disrepair


----------



## trevanian (Jan 30, 2004)

How long ago did you see it at Sony? It was in the lobby when STUART LITTLE came out, but it is hard to believe they haven't swapped it out since then. 

I had a quick tour through the late lamented ThunderStone modelshop (an offisite for ImageWorks) in 97, and my strongest memory is getting too close to the guys painting a dropship, and I wound up eating a load of spray paint as a result. You'd think they might have a bit more respect for members of the press ... then again, I can understand why they wouldn't as well!

back on topic ... if you can find copies of SCI FI AND FANTASY MODELS on ebay or someplace, you might want to see if you can get the TROOPERS issue. I think it is #27 or 28, and it has lots of EXTREME CU BTS pics of all the miniatures (I think maybe Jim Key took the pics, not sure, I had to sell all my mags off.) I'm pretty sure it is the issue with the BETTY from ALIEN REZ on the cover.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

July 2000. It was sitting right off the cafe area in a glass case. The dropship was on display in Imageworks, I'm guessing they had it to scan and never gave it back, I dunno  ST was their first big project if memory serves.

For those curious, the building is a movie star itself. It was the network headquarters in Running Man, Wolfram and Hart's building in Angel, and a ton of other things


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ai


John O said:


> Drop me an e-mail so we can figure out the best way to get this stuff over to you.


Mail is on its way. Thanks for the interesting pic of your version posted here - is the resin of your one in that green color? Mine is made from 4 different resins (light grey, dark grey, light blue, tan), but at the moment this seems to cause no problems (although I read about different opinions).

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------

